# Хочу знать



## Mr.Big (8 Авг 2009)

Хочу для себя пролить свет на пьесу В.Гридина "Цыганская рапсодия", уже не в первый раз встречаю другое название "В подрожание Сарасате" либо "Имитируя Сарасате". Откуда это взялось, неужели сам Виктор Фёдорович дал такое название или это совершенно другое название, обсолютно другого произведения? У меня давно в программе есть эта пьеса. Я впервые услышал это название пару лет назад, разясните.


----------



## Grigory Fainshtein (9 Авг 2009)

В Google есть ссылка на торрент, где совершенно четко указано:
(наберите в Google "В подражание Сарасате" и получите искомое)

ЗВЕЗДЫ РУССКОГО БАЯНА Озорные наигрыши
УРАЛЬСКОЕ ТРИО БАЯНИСТОВ
И.Шепельский, А.Хижняк, Н.Худяков

20. В.Гридин
Цыганские напевы для баяна с оркестром
(В подражание Сарасате) 6.09

Кстати, может, кто может скачать да разместить здесь, а то у меня уже рейтинг не позволяет.


----------



## Mr.Big (9 Авг 2009)

Насколько мне известно Гридин никакие цыганские напевы не писал. Какая то полная глупость. У меня есть этот диск, Это "Цыганская рапсодия", поэтому я хочу знать откуда взялось это название! Ни в первой, ни вовторой части "Справочника баянистов" такого нет, и только в третьей части вдруг написали. Хто мне может объяснить.


----------



## Magistr (9 Авг 2009)

Изначально Виктор Фёдорович написал эту пьесу для Уральского трио баянистов, как собственно утушку луговую, тонкую рябину и рассыпуху и озорные наигрыши. и наверняка вы знаете, что у Сарасате есть произведение Цыганские напевы, так вот именно эта музыка вдохновила Композитора на создание произведения Цыганские напевы, на баяне. затем Музыкант дал другое название, цыганская рапсодия. у цыганских напевов изначально и окончание было другое, звучит цитата мелодии Очи чёрные, а с изменением названия изменилось и окончание, которое мы знаем в оркестровом варианте. очи чёрные в окончании я слышал лиш однажды в исполнении оркестра Малахит. по поводу диска на торрентах, самое смешное, это моя раздача. напишите мне сегодня завтра, что бы я не забыл, выложим его тут. у меня есть к стати диск с цыганскими напевами именно в исполнении уральского трио с другим окончанием.


----------



## Mr.Big (9 Авг 2009)

Спасибо огромное за разъяснение по этому поводу, очень нужная информация. По поводу диска, буду очень признателен, если он появится в разделе "Музыка". Это достойный сайт. Удобный в пользовании, это то, чего нам не хватало в мои годы обучения. Вы занимаетесь правым делом.
Творческих вам успехов!


----------



## Magistr (10 Авг 2009)

Забыл вчера написать, однажды, на старом видео магнитофоне, я Слышал запись, где Гридин играл Сарасате цыганские напевы, свою транскрипцию на баяне. ещё, я точно знаю, что это произведение есть уже не один год в репертуаре у Павла фенюка. его диск помоему у нас на сайте был, только я не припомню есть ли там Сарасате.


----------



## Mr.Big (11 Авг 2009)

Да, верно "Цыганские напевы" там есть, но автор именно Сарасате, в транскрипции Фенюка либо Гаврилова точно не знаю, хорошо было бы послушать уральское трио, или даже самого Гридина.


----------



## Magistr (13 Авг 2009)

Фенюк играет именно Сарасате, когда то Сарасате играл и Гридин, но в своей транскрипции, а потом, появились цыганские напевы "подражание Сарасате" позже, это же произведение, цыганская рапсодия. к стати в своё время, Сарасате на пластинку записал Юрий Дранга.


----------

